# Acela Take 3, Get 1 free: Regional Take 2, Get 1 promotions



## CHamilton (Jan 7, 2013)

From Facebook:



> *Amtrak*
> 
> Brighten up your winter travel when you register and take three qualifying roundtrips on Acela January 7 – March 2 and earn a free roundtrip this summer. Anywhere special you want to go this summer? http://amtrk.us/3wpg


The link takes you to a signup page at the AGR website.



> TERMS & CONDITIONS
> 
> Take six qualifying one-way trips on Acela from January 7, 2013 12:00:00am CT through March 2, 2013 11:59:59pm CT and get two one-way Acela trip vouchers free. Minimum spend of $90 per one-way segment is required for travel to qualify. Limit of two qualifying one-way segments per day. Free trip vouchers are redeemable for Acela Business class travel from July 1, 2013 through August 29, 2013 and are subject to Acela award travel time-of-day restrictions on weekdays. Standard blackout dates apply. A maximum of four one-way vouchers may be earned. Register online at AmtrakGuestRewards.com/Take3 to participate. Other terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 7, 2013)

Also on AGR's sight:

* Brighten your rides this winter*

Whether you're traveling for work or play this winter, you just might find yourself traveling for free this summer. Take two qualifying roundtrips on the Northeast RegionalSM January 7 – March 2, 2013, and you'll earn one free roundtrip.






Register Now

Offer ends 03/02/2013. There are 54 days left to register.

* Terms & Conditions*

Take four qualifying one-way trips on Northeast Regional from January 7, 2013 12:00:00am CT through March 2, 2013 11:59:59pm CT and get two one-way Northeast Regional trip vouchers free. Minimum spend of $49 per one-way segment is required for travel to qualify. Limit of two qualifying one-way segments per day. Travel with a monthly pass or using multi-ride tickets does not qualify for this promotion. Free trip vouchers are redeemable for Northeast Regional Coach class travel July 1, 2013 through August 29, 2013. A maximum of four one-way vouchers may be earned. Register online at AmtrakGuestRewards.com/Take2 to participate. Other terms and conditions may apply.

Northeast Regional is a service mark of the National Railroad Passenger Corporation.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 7, 2013)

I just checked my AGR account and the '"Take two, get one free" for NERs is on too. I love this promotion. Last year I used up my extra AGR coupons AND got a free trip out of it! When it was all said and done I figured it cost about $20.00 e/w for 5 r/ts WAS-NYP.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Alas, a promotion that I cannot use. Maybe one day there will be one of these region-targeted promotions for California!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 7, 2013)

I registered for the NE Regional promo. I just don't have the money for 6 one ways on AE. $49 isn't that bad each way.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 7, 2013)

I registered too, but doubt I'll take any $49 trips.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 19, 2013)

Knocked two out of four trips out Monday.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 19, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> Knocked two out of four trips out Monday.


I set up two of mine, but I've still got to plan yet ANOTHER :huh: r/t to NYP.


----------



## V. Kurt Bellman (Jan 25, 2013)

Keystone obviously doesn't count, even when going all the way to NYP.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 25, 2013)

V. Kurt Bellman said:


> Keystone obviously doesn't count, even when going all the way to NYP.


Only the PHL-NYP segments would if you connect to a Regional and the fare is $49+!


----------



## V. Kurt Bellman (Jan 31, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> V. Kurt Bellman said:
> 
> 
> > Keystone obviously doesn't count, even when going all the way to NYP.
> ...


I have to say, this promo leaves me unimpressed. WIth a $49 minimum, all NEC routes fail to qualify at low bucket out of PHL. Why is that so important when any reward trip would also be PHL terminating? I get a better deal by paying low bucket for all 3 trips than going higher for two and getting one free. Not great.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't forget that not everyone that may be interested in this promotion may not have their rewards start or end in PHL! :excl:

Also your statement that "... all NEC fares out of PHL do not qualify ..." Is not correct either. I know for a fact that low bucket on a Regional from PHL to KIN is $54 - and I think higher to BOS!


----------

